# Seahawks/Giants...



## HUGGY (Dec 8, 2013)

Eli Manning is a pussy.

Seattle will make him cry.

I wonder what the O/U for NY throwing ints will be for next weekend?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

Huggy's way of diverting his butt hurt! 

You usually wait a couple days, not minutes after a game. Of course you LOST to the 49ers. 

Sad you can dish it but can't take it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hows that home field  looking?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 8, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hows that home field  looking?



Fine...better than Newton's.

The Seahawks will be favored by at least two TDs in NY.  The odds makers and refs won't be able to "adjust" a score to suit themselves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hows that home field  looking?
> ...



I'm not the one with the cocky attitude saying the panthers have home field advantage or will have it.

Maybe you should look at the 49ers schedule and who the seahawks will be playing. 
The 49er's could very well take it.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 8, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's right Rebbie.  You are the one drooling on yourself while your Super Dooper Cam Newton is pissing on himself in N O this evening.

This is a thread about the up coming NY/Sea game.  If you have anything of value to add about the NY/Sea game I'd be tickled to see it.

Seattle lost this afternoon to a very good defense and some overbearing and highly imaginative refferies.  I do hope that thier families have been returned safe and sound since the odds makers got the result they were looking for.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Hey huggy if you don't want the subject changed don't change it.
Why did you bring up cam newton the first time?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh the refs fault again. That's two losses and both the refs fault.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 8, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Oh the refs fault again. That's two losses and both the refs fault.



I don't fault the refs.  Obviously they had to do what they had to do.  

New York is so awful that there won't be any chance for the odds makers to call the game close.  Forcing the refs to call the NY game so badly as to make the Seahawks lose would be too suspicious.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the refs fault again. That's two losses and both the refs fault.
> ...



What a whiner!

  

I don't fault the refs, to bad they didn't call every holding penalty against Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Try to keep your pussy dribbling on the right thread. You worthless twat.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Lots of butt hurt? You lost, BFD, deal with loser.

Poor baby trying to control the board now?


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

Early on Vegas has the Seahawks by seven. I think they will win by more if the weather cooperates.

I believe this game will be not in New York but in New Jersey the home of both the Jets and Giants and a preview where the Seahawks may be playing in February.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hows that home field  looking?
> ...



Do you truly believe Vegas and the refs 'adjust' scores?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes, when they can get away with it.  I believe that refs are human beings with families.  I believe that gambling interests are built on a foundation of criminals.  I have personal experience with the Mafia from many years ago.  There is no doubt in my mind that if given an opportunity to rig a popular sporting event that they wouldn't hesitate.  Threatening a ref or two or thier families would mean nothing to people like that.  All those people care about is making as much money as possible as easy as possible.  Obviously they can't do it with a high degree of frequency because there would be investigations.  In my experience the giveaway is an unusual or odd spread that does not make sense in a given history.  One thing you need to know is that Vegas can set the opening odds anywhere they want to.  There is no authority that they have to justify thier odds with.

Vegas sets odds to attract gambling interest.  They usually set odds that reflect the probable outcomes based on recent history.  If yesterday's game was going to be "left alone" and played based on team talent and recent history the Seahawks should have been favored by at least two TDs.

You can pretend that gambling syndicates are always on the up and up but I know better.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 9, 2013)

Alot more than 'recent history' goes into setting lines. Another term for recency is public perception. Public perception is, at most, only one-tenth of what goes into setting a line.

Also, the 'mob' has been out of Vegas for years now as a new 'mob' replaced the mafia. They're called corporations.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Whatever.  You people are morons.  I hope the team is as pissed as I am about having a game stolen from them and they take it out on NY.  I hope they have to cart that pussy Manning out on a stretcher.  When someone steals from me I want to see a pound of flesh extracted.  I sincerely wish a very bad and painfull "accident" to befall the Officials in yesterday's game.  I would find news of a firey car crash where someone's vehicle rolled over several times and the occupants could not escape burning to death welcome.

That would help me "get over it".


----------



## Zander (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a classic trap game scenario...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Zander said:


> This is a classic trap game scenario...



Thanks! I hadn't thought of that one.  Maybe the assholes that stole my Hawks game could be out hunting and step into some wild boar traps... then the hogs could find them and rip them to pieces and eat them alive.  Ya...that'll work!  Thanks again!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Alot more than 'recent history' goes into setting lines. Another term for recency is public perception. Public perception is, at most, only one-tenth of what goes into setting a line.
> 
> Also, the 'mob' has been out of Vegas for years now as a new 'mob' replaced the mafia. They're called corporations.



Vegas sets the odds as close to the score as possible, if they bets starting leaning one way or another they will adjust, to make the odds tighter as the game gets closer to kickoff. 

So Vegas would be stupid to set the odds to much one way or the other, so Huggy is just being a Seahawk fan, which means he knows nothing of football.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Whatever.  You people are morons.  I hope the team is as pissed as I am about having a game stolen from them and they take it out on NY.  I hope they have to cart that pussy Manning out on a stretcher.  When someone steals from me I want to see a pound of flesh extracted.  I sincerely wish a very bad and painfull "accident" to befall the Officials in yesterday's game.  I would find news of a firey car crash where someone's vehicle rolled over several times and the occupants could not escape burning to death welcome.
> 
> That would help me "get over it".



If a golfer started thinking about his last shot which went into the rough or a baseball player worried about striking out the last time he was at bat, their games would go down the tube in a hurry. Seattle players and coaches I am sure have moved on and so should you.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Vegas sets the odds as close to the score as possible, if they bets starting leaning one way or another they will adjust, to make the odds tighter as the game gets closer to kickoff.
> 
> So Vegas would be stupid to set the odds to much one way or the other, so Huggy is just being a Seahawk fan, which means he knows nothing of football.



I think Huggy know about football but know absolutely nothing about how the odds are set in Vegas. Vegas odd makers hit the Seattle/San Francisco game right on.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 10, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas sets the odds as close to the score as possible, if they bets starting leaning one way or another they will adjust, to make the odds tighter as the game gets closer to kickoff.
> ...



You are partially in error.  I know full well how the odds are set.  I also know that without some extremely questionable officiating the score(if the players were allowed to play normally) would have been vastly different.  The Hawks would have had a two to three TD lead by halftime and SF would have come unraveled as they did the last two times in Seattle.  I know that because it is a fact that three of Seattles drives were taken away after huge gains putting the Hawks in or close to scoring position leaving them with negative 15 yards each instance on top of the insult of losing 17-27 yards of gained turf.  The 86 yards of "official" total penalty yards is deceptive. Lets explore just three penalties on three of Seattles 9 drives.  In those three drives the Hawks were actually penalized 110 yards in three of those penalties.  

That's how the refs can vastly alter the outcome of a game.  I stand by my analysis.  You fools can go and play with your little penises until this coming Sunday when the Giants will be destroyed and the refs won't be able to do the same theft as on last Sunday.  This game will be a "let the boys play" to make up for the bogus officiating against SF.  That is the best the commissioner can do.  He will.  They don't like fingers pointing at them crying foul with evidense to prove it.

I know a lot about football.  I know more of how things that can influence human behavior work than you do.  Most of you only see the seedy side of life on your televisions dreamt up by hollywood writers.  I have lived much of it for most of my existance.  Believe me or not..to smell a rat you must first know what rats smell like.

Toodles...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 10, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas sets the odds as close to the score as possible, if they bets starting leaning one way or another they will adjust, to make the odds tighter as the game gets closer to kickoff.
> ...



Vegas was spot on, they are very much in tune to how teams are playing. The 49ers are four points away from a 10 game winning streak, that doesn't escape Vegas, these are things they watch. They don't get swept up in single games, they watch injuries, trends, and many other factors. Vegas also watches which side bets come in and what point margins. The year Manning went down with a neck injury, Vegas adjusted very quickly and was spot on.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh,the whining never stops!

There were clear missed calls against Seattle in that game, including a pass interference that should have put the Niners at first and goal.....but the refs gave the game to SF.  

It was a close game between two very good teams. There have been FAR worse cases of officials screwing up games this year.  How about Washington running a play with the sticks showing first down, then having them changed to fourth?  What about that non-call on Gronk in the end zone?  Compared to those, the Niners game was well officiated.  Stop being so butthurt Huggy.

The Hawks should destroy the Giants.  I expect them to win by at least 2 td's.  The Giants are pretty terrible this year and the Hawks are still the best team in the league.

The Niners are not going to win the division, but hopefully get the 6th or 5th seed.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2013)

Seahawks on the road, in the cold?

Giants 17  Seahawks 14


----------



## Zander (Dec 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Seahawks on the road, in the cold?
> 
> Giants 17  Seahawks 14



That's a "gutsy call".   

but it would not surprise me. 

I think the SeaPigeons are overrated. Skittles excluded, he's underrated...


----------



## antiquity (Dec 11, 2013)

The Giants aren't worth rating, over or under.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 11, 2013)

Man O man it's hard going to the Giants message boards.  Those guys are depressing.  If ya average out about twenty guesses the Giant's fanz believe the Hawks will win by around 35-7.

They believe thier only TD will come in garbage time at the end of the 4th qtr.

Most of em are hoping thier team doesn't screw up thier draft choice by trying to win.  

WOW!  Reading through thier posts is like showing up after a natural disaster with everybody just blankley staring out too worn out to cry.. 

They have not only given up...they welcome defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

QUOTE=HUGGY;8284353]





Zander said:


> I do not think the SeaPigeons will lose- but they might now win.  The game will be unnecessarily close.....



Depends on which Eli Manning shows up.  I take it your "now" is a "not".  Eli reminds me of Mark the ex Jets QB.  Started out with great a supporting cast and won big early.  Then the "it" factor wore off and Mannings pussy character rose to the surface as the team needed to rely more and more on him putting the team on his back.  He can't do it like say... a Russell Wilson who frequently just rises up above the situation.  Manning may have something left in the tank but the Giants get blown out.  38-zippola against the Panties.  Seattle may lose occasionally ...especially if the refs are having a bad day... but they NEVER get run out of a stadium anymore.  They are ALWAYS still within striking distance at the end of every game.  If Seattle goes up early in NY I see Manning peeing on himself as usual.  Can anyone say INT fest?[/QUOTE]

so very true.Yeah if the Eli Manning that were all familiar with shows up,it could be a long day for the Hawks and they would struggle to win.However thats a very very big long shot that thats going to happen though.He has been horrible all year long and was his usual pick 6 self last week against my Chargers.

To go out and lay an egg against my Chargers who are rebuliding and get blown out by them,i think its safe to say that The Hawks will blow out the Giants this week and we will see pick 6 Manning back to his usual self this year.Yeah he does appear to be another Mark Sanchez at the moment.I dont think he is though.

His last name IS Manning and I think over the off season he will get together with brother Peyton and he will help him correct his problems and he will be back to playing great again next year.Now if he doesnt get things turned around by NEXT year,then yeah,I would say he is the new mark sanchez.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hows that home field  looking?



edit out.double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hows that home field  looking?



Its looking great after the Hawks destroy the Giants and Cards in the next two games.

Looks like I have to repeat this for the hundreth time that you Seahawks doubters all seem to have the logic that  because the Hawks did not wrap up homefield advantage against the niners,that they dont have homefield  advantage now anymore either.

They dont have to go undefeated to win homefield advantage. 

Not all Hawks fans here went into the game last week saying it would be a couple years or so before the niners beat the Hawks you know?

some of us here DID say a couple months ago that the Hawks would have problems winning on the road against the colts and the niners but would still win homefield advantage.

If you think the Giants or the Cards have a prayer against the Hawks,then you better get off that crack your smoking. Remember the Hawks are playing against pick 6 manning this week who got blown out to my lowly Chargers who are in rebuilding mode.
thats comedy gold you would even think the niners had a prayer of winning homefield advantage.

Not only are they not the same team from last year this year,but The hawks unlike the niners,have won the games they were expected to win. They almost lost a couple they were suppose to win against the Bucs and Lambs on the road but almost only counts in horseshoes.

They found a way to win.They didn't go and get blown out by the colts at home. when they lost to the colts,unlike the niners,they at least loss by no more that a touchdown on the ROAD no less and made it a close game at the end.

and your saying the niners have a chance to win homefield advantage.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Eli Manning is a pussy.
> 
> Seattle will make him cry.
> 
> I wonder what the O/U for NY throwing ints will be for next weekend?



with pick 6 Manning playing at QB this week,I think its safe to say The hawks will be back to their winning ways again blowing them out easily winning this game.

The Giants and pick 6 Manning are going to be so down and out depressed after getting their asses handed to them on a platter last week by my Chargers that as soon as they see the Hawks come out of the tunnel,they are going to panick like a deer with the headlights from car flashed on them.

My Chargers did you a fave hug.Cause like I said,they beat up on the Giants  so much they are going to be down and out and not want to play against the hawks this weekend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



see im not the only one that has noticed that about you Hug.you do the exact same thing in your debates  that government agent rightwinger troll does in the conspiracy and politics section,like him,you also change the subject when you are cornered and instead of admitting you have been proven wrong,you evade the facts posted and change the subject.

and here all this time,I always thought you were a a good debater and not in the same class as that government troll agent rightwinger.But you debate the exact same way he does.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2013)

Texas Rangers draft Russell Wilson to play baseball | For The Win


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 12, 2013)

C-Hawks need to run up the score as fast as possible against the G-Men so they can sit Wilson before Justin Tuck twists him into a pretzel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

with pick 6 Manning as their QB this year,that wont be difficult.The Gmens defense will be on the field so long from so many 3 and outs by the Giants theey will be too tired to rush him and Wilson will pick them apart. This game will be over by the middle of the third quarter I predict with Carrol resting his starters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



sure this game was fixed,thats why they called nearly as many penaltys and penalty yards against the Niners as they did the Hawks.comedy gold from you as always Hug.


QUOTE=HUGGY;8273458]Whatever.  You people are morons.  I hope the team is as pissed as I am about having a game stolen from them and they take it out on NY.  I hope they have to cart that pussy Manning out on a stretcher.  When someone steals from me I want to see a pound of flesh extracted.  I sincerely wish a very bad and painfull "accident" to befall the Officials in yesterday's game.  I would find news of a firey car crash where someone's vehicle rolled over several times and the occupants could not escape burning to death welcome.

That would help me "get over it".[/QUOTE]

Yep it was stolen from them alright,thats why again they called almost as many penaltys and penalty yards against the niners as they did the Hawks.

Love your logic how the Hawks screwing it up with stupid penaltys they clearly made,is somehow the refs fault. 

I saw the game as well you know and sorry,the refs were on their game on those penaltys they called against them. again,it would be one thing if they had only called 2 or 3 on the niners but that wasnt the case,they had just a couple less with just a few less penatly yards.

You remind me of ex chiefs coach Todd Haley Hug.a sore loser just like him.Haley when he lost to a bitter rival like the broncos,at the end of the game he wouldnt go shake the hand of the other coach. You're just as bad.You make excuses when the Hawks lose,blaming the refs when the Hawks beat themselves.

Even in that Colts loss,you cant blame that loss ENTIRELY on the refs.Sure the colts benefitted from some home twon reffing in that game ruling that fumble recovery of the Hawks a safety instead of a touchdown like it should have been called but even so,The Hawks WOULD have overcome that and won the game if they had no committed some stupid asinine penaltys that cost them the game.


They beat themselves in that game because they gave 10 points to the colts.On one of the touchdowns the colts got,they started deep in their own territory and the drive was kept alive because one of the hawks defenders,ignorantly committed pass interference which was stupid cause he wouldnt have caught the ball anyways and the colts of course were able to keep the drive alive because of that penalty and scored a touchdown from it.same thing happened as well on one of their filed goals,it also was a gimme present given to them by the Hawks. 
I remember those penatlys as well and the Hawks defenders were all over them mugging them like the idiots they were giving the game to them that day.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess I need to remind "some" of you that this is the Seahawks/Giants thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 12, 2013)

The Chargers are playing well against Denver. Looks like they are still wanting a playoff spot.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 12, 2013)

Surprise, surprise...Chargers beat the Broncos. I can't of one thing the Broncos did right in this game.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2013)

Seattle's game with the Giants may have no more direct benefit than to get half way to the number one seed in the NFC AND put the Hawks back on top in the power rankings.

I know it doesn't mean anything really...but as a fan it is fun to see your team recognized.

Thank you Denver.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 13, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Surprise, surprise...Chargers beat the Broncos. I can't of one thing the Broncos did right in this game.



Broncos played terrible and San Diego played for their playoff lives.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> The Chargers are playing well against Denver. Looks like they are still wanting a playoff spot.



My chargers TROUNCED The Donkeys.Peyton in a big game,chokes as always with another costly interception at the end to no surprise. I never thought my chargers had a prayer of going into denver and winning there after losing to them at home but again,not too surprised since Peyton always chokes in those important games.

The Chargers are my favorite team.Seahawks a close second since they now have Carrol as the head coach and Mr Wilson at quarterback.Im a big fan of Carrol and Wilson.

I would hate for the chargers and seahawks to meet each other in the superbowl while Carrol is the coach and Wilson the Qb.I would be torn on having to root against either one because again,Im a huge fan of both of them now.

ALWAYS will for the chargers,I stuck with them even that one lean year about 10 years ago whne they had that reject Ryan leaf at QB and they only one won game that year and it was against the chiefs.i was there that day to see that victory.

The regular season no problem,but the superbowl? thats different.

I have never been more prouder of my Chargers after last night than when they finally made it to the superbowl that one year. I wasnt sure how Mccoy would be as a head coach for them because it doesnt matter WHO the offensive coordinater is for the Broncos,but I like him.

If they still had Turner from last year,they would have packed it in a long time ago and would not have gone out and played hard.

Mccoy has got the chargers playing hard again and on the right track in his rebuiilding process.I feel good about the Chargers in the future with him at the helm now.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulation 911 inside job...good win for the Bolts. I would image that Patriots fans are thanking the Chargers for the number one seed in the AFC.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Seattle's game with the Giants may have no more direct benefit than to get half way to the number one seed in the NFC AND put the Hawks back on top in the power rankings.
> 
> I know it doesn't mean anything really...but as a fan it is fun to see your team recognized.
> 
> Thank you Denver.



There is just no reason for Denver to have been ahead of the Seahawks other than pundits preferring offense to defense.  Seattle has clearly been the better team for much of the year as they are well-rounded.  Denver has a great offense, sure, but their D has been sub-par all season, and even their special teams play doesn't equal Seattle's.

Denver could conceivably win it all on the strength of their offense, or the defense could step it up in the playoffs (as Indy did the year Payton won) but for purposes of current rankings (even before last night's game) Seattle should have been the consensus #1.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Congratulation 911 inside job...good win for the Bolts. I would image that Patriots fans are thanking the Chargers for the number one seed in the AFC.



Well they wont be able to thank them for very long.as good as the pats are at adjusting to key player losses like Hernandez to jail for murder,the loss of gronkowski is going to bite them in their next two games agains the dolphins and Ravens.

I knew Gronk was valuable to the pats offense,that he helps the wide receivers get one on one matchups in the end zone since they have to double team his cause he is such a big body,but I didnt know he was THIS valuable to the pats offense until this morning when i read in USA today that in his absence this year for 6 games,even though they went 5-1 during that stretch,they averaged like  20 points a game.

When he came back,they averaged like 32 points a game.Major loss for the seaon for them.They wont win the next two weeks because they have to play the dolphins in Miami sunday and the dolphins play them tough there.they almost beat them there last year and the last two weeks they have scored over 30 points a game.then the next week is the ravens on the road.nuff said there. 

so in a couple weeks the Broncos will get their homefiled back.wont matter though,once the playoffs start,just like last year and like last night,Peyton will give that team an early christmas gift at the end of the game.

Most people including myself,were saying it was going to be either the broncos or the pats in the superbowl against my hawks all year long  but thats not going to happen.

Neither one of them are going.two teams everybody has been overlooking that have an excellent chance is it will be either The Ravens again,they seem to have gotten their act together in the last several weeks and wont get lit up again by the Broncos if it indeed is a rematch,either them or the Bengals. I'm pulling for the bengals.I've always liked them and the reds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I guess I need to remind "some" of you that this is the Seahawks/Giants thread.



yeah thats why you keep whining with your paranoia that the refs stole the game from the hawks when even "I" can be man enough to admit it that they beat themselves just like they did at Indy as i Just proved.

Let me spell this out to you.Yes the Hawks got screwed in the superbowl loss against the steelers.THAT game was fixed and the refs in that game were obviously steeler fans,the superbowl last year was fixed with that blackout.the powers that be did not want to see a superbowl blowout like there would have been if there had not been a blackout.

The powers that be knew the ravens were going to blowout the niners in that game if they did not have the temporary blackout.They knew it would take away the momentem the ravens had going for them and would allowe the niners to regain their poise and composure and to regroup and make it a game again.

Last sundays game against the whiners,was NOT fixed.The seahawks beat themselves.

got it? good.

oh and far as the Giants seahawks game?dont worry,thanks to my chargers,the Gmen will be so down and out distraught over getting their tails kicked by my Chargers last sunday,that when the hawks come ouf of the tunnel,they will panick like a dear with the headlights shining on him at night and Pick 6 manning will panick when he sees that pass rush come at him that he will have a couple of pick sixes thrown.

Dont worry,you'll have some crowing you'll be able to engage in  with people   after this sunday for this  game.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I need to remind "some" of you that this is the Seahawks/Giants thread.
> ...



More than once you have mentioned deer in a derogatory way.  What is it with you and the deer?  Don't you know you can go to prison for shining a light on deer at night?  Let a game warden or a counrty sherrif catch you doing that and its the crossbar hotel for you Sonny.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The Chargers are playing well against Denver. Looks like they are still wanting a playoff spot.
> ...



Nice win for the Chargers. They pretty much need to run the table to make the playoffs, and then they may not.

I like Rivers, he is a good QB. I'd want the Charger over Seattle anytime. I deal with to many Seahawk fans, they aren't to bright.

Wilson is a good QB and has a great work ethic. Caroll, I have no use for, he pretty much hung USC out to dry.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

If you two girls want to play "kiss and make up" why don't you go and find yourself a nice lesbian bar with a secluded booth where the lights are low and you can order big strong drinks with umbrellas in them and slap and tickle each other till your hearts are content.

This thread is spozed to be about the ass kicking the Giants are going to recieve this Sunday.

It doesn't matter what anybody thinks of Carroll and his days at USC.  He got them on top of college football.  He did it with thugs and gangsters fom the worst part of L A.  What did you expect the outcome to be?  

Go plug in yo stupid DVD of Mary Poppins an catch yo breath with a "Do Re Me".  Or "My Favorite Things".

You stupid twats.  I WISH the Chargers were gonna make it to the big dance.  But they won't.  It will be the Broncos or N E.  

All that really matters this weekend is that Seattle get a win in it's last reg season game away from the Clink then back home where they haven't lost in two years to knock off the Cards and Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> If you two girls want to play "kiss and make up" why don't you go and find yourself a nice lesbian bar with a secluded booth where the lights are low and you can order big strong drinks with umbrellas in them and slap and tickle each other till your hearts are content.
> 
> This thread is spozed to be about the ass kicking the Giants are going to recieve this Sunday.
> 
> ...



I mentioned your precious little babies in my post. 

And thanks again for proving me right.

The only reason your game would be news if for some crazy reason, the Giants won. That would be news, you really want that to happen?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> If you two girls want to play "kiss and make up" why don't you go and find yourself a nice lesbian bar with a secluded booth where the lights are low and you can order big strong drinks with umbrellas in them and slap and tickle each other till your hearts are content.
> 
> This thread is spozed to be about the ass kicking the Giants are going to recieve this Sunday.
> 
> ...



AGAIN thats WHY you have whined throughout this thread with your paranoia the Hawks last game was fixed.

oh and since you have pretty much confessed you only read PARTS of  my posts "You're  like government agent rightwinger troll never able to admit it when you have been proven wrong evading facts just like him."

you apparently missed this below which is on topic.

oh and far as the Giants seahawks game?dont worry,thanks to my chargers,the Gmen will be so down and out distraught over getting their tails kicked by my Chargers last sunday,that when the hawks come ouf of the tunnel,they will panick like a dear with the headlights shining on him at night and Pick 6 manning will panick when he sees that pass rush come at him that he will have a couple of pick sixes thrown.

Dont worry,you'll have some crowing you'll be able to engage in with people after this sunday for this game. 
__________________
must see video.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2013)

It is snowing now in NJ

Hope the SeaHawks brought their mittens


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > If you two girls want to play "kiss and make up" why don't you go and find yourself a nice lesbian bar with a secluded booth where the lights are low and you can order big strong drinks with umbrellas in them and slap and tickle each other till your hearts are content.
> ...



There you go with the picking on the deer again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You are offended by his comments about deer? You are really messed up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



great impersonation as always  of paid government agent troll rightwinger again I see.when cornered and cant refute facts,change the subject. nice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



kinda the same way you are in the fact you can never spot sarcasm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> It is snowing now in NJ
> 
> Hope the SeaHawks brought their mittens



awesome,that should play to the hawks advantage,Manning wont have any confidence to throw in the snow and they will have to run the ball so the hawks till be able to stack the line of scrimmage to stop the run.wilson with his big hands wont be bothered by the snow so it for sure favors the hawks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It's obvious you can't.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



That's why you and I will never play golf.  I am not responsible for what you are concentrating on.  When I play golf with my friends we usually make funny fart noises on the other's backswing.  You must play like Russell Wilson and block out the noise yourself.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'd never play golf with someone that wishes pain or death on anyone, especially over a stupid football game. You are way off balance in your life. Sad, very sad.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



No one invited you to. 

You and your ILK (The religious) have been murdering each other for 2000 years over the supposed words from some sky pixies that no one has any actual proof that anyone has ever witnessed.  I on the other hand have made it abundantly clear by word and deed that I believe in Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks.  Russell doesn't hide in the shadows of people's imaginations as your feeble gods do.  He is real.  He shines and makes clear his superiority over the attemps of mere mortals time and time again.

So why in Wilson's name would I not stand firm even to the point of defending RW and the Hawks with all my wishes....including any that would steal from him.  You think that the  Catholics gonna turn the other cheek if ya steal a gold cross out of the church?  

You think the Muslims gonna just praise ALLLA if you burn a Koran?  

I spoz you believe you wouldn't get shot down like a dog on the spot if you urinated on the Wailing Wall.

Wilson is a living breathing god...you all's dieties....not so much...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Oooohhhhhh an idiot like you not inviting me?   Terribly hurt, hope you don't step on a rake out there.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I don't hang out with wieners...ultimate or otherwise.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



How do you prevent hanging out with yourself?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yzzz yo tu-tu in a twist?  Can't we just agree that you suck until after the game tomorrow and we can discuss the worthlessness of your input then?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Poor little bitch gets spanked and lashes out. Speaking of worthless, you still play security guard? 

Seahawks should win by more than 21, anything less would be disappointing.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ya... the extreme(for Seattle) cold recently has driven some homeless and drug abusers to find refuge in the motel.  Several breakins and a couple of confrontations recently.  Had a wackjob to eject from the pool area yesterday morning.  He apparantly fell asleep(passed out) out in the open and he was a bit feisty when I woke him up.  One group thought it a good idea to break the fasteners of my building's chain link fence where it attatches to the brick wall directly three floors under my two rooms.  That shit really pisses me off because it puts my dogs at risk if they get past the fence and maul one or more of these knuckle heads outside of my police authorised self protection area of authority.  

BUT....The job as you suggested is getting lame and tiresome but I do have space for a lot of my tools and machining equipment.  I spend a lot of time working on the prototypes of my inventions....designing and manufacturing special tools to aid in the manufacture some of my ideas.  Built a very precise tool that permits the drilling of holes into various thicknesses of rods 1/4" all the way down to 1/8" rod to place hardened 1/16" pins as stops in the rods in repeatable positions.  Probably sounds useless to you as you have no imagination but pinning things(parts) to (small diameter)rods is hard to do.  Reliable fasteners is frequently a difficult aspect to an invention.  Solving the problem with hardened pins is cheaper and easier to assemble and has a built in rotation(on the hardened pin) for the attatched part when wanted. 

But...ya...kicking transient and drug, alcohol and just mentally unstable ass has lost much of its previous luster.  You are correct.  It's a dumb job.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 15, 2013)

As a Giant fan, I chuckle. 

37 years of existence in a league infused with parody......and ZERO rings. 

You'll find a full stadium of loyal fans supporting a struggling 5-8 team. The weather will be a factor.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

13-0 at the break.  Sherman 2 ints.  Happy to see the refs letting the players play.  NY has a good defense.  Too bad thier O-line can't protect Manning better.  He seems to just throw stuff out there hoping somebody will make a play.  Unfortunately for the Giants the playmakers belong to the Legion of Boom.  Ist half Manning throws 3 interceptions. N  Y is fortunate it's only a two score lead.  It could easily be 21-0.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 15, 2013)

You two argue every week. Too funny


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

Solid win for the Hawks.  That tip in the end zone to Thomas by Sherman was a nice accent to preserving a much deserved shutout.

Sherman proved today why many consider him to be the best shutdown corner in the NFL.

Seattle 23

N  Y     0

Seattle now 12-2 one win away from #1 seed NFC.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> As a Giant fan, I chuckle.
> 
> 37 years of existence in a league infused with parody......and ZERO rings.
> 
> You'll find a full stadium of loyal fans supporting a struggling 5-8 team. The weather will be a factor.



today we know your crying. Talk about the past all you want to of the Hawks not having any Rings,thats all going to change this year. oh and just so you know,I WASN'T saying that last year.

with the hawks having homefield advantage throughout the playoffs this year,teams are going to be afraid to come into seattle and play them there which is a hornets nest for visiting teams. thats just during the regular season,wait till the playoffs start,they'll REALLY be loud then.

Oh and all those 37 years the seahawks got zero rings,you fail to mention that the majority of all those years that , except the last couple,they didnt have a quarterback named Russel Wilson who is the best damn quarterback in the NFC now. 

Got news for you.The same thing was said about the new england patriots for DECADES as well that they never had any rings either.that all changed when a man named Tom Brady came along. Wilson like Brady,is a rare special quarterback that comes around only once in a great blue moon.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

New England couldn't capitalize on the Broncos loss.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > As a Giant fan, I chuckle.
> ...



Uhhh...how many rings do the Seahawks have today? None, until they get the rings...they got nothing but a good team. It's all about the rings, of course being Charger fan, you wouldn't know about that.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2013)

The SeaPigeons looked like shit today.  They only scored 23 points against the Giants, WTF?  That anemic offensive performance won't win a single playoff game, let along the Superbowl....

 Wilson finished with 206 passing yards, one touchdown, and one interception, and eight scrambles for 50 yards- that's nothing to brag about- it's mediocre.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> New England couldn't capitalize on the Broncos loss.



yeah baby. forget homefield advantage,the cheatriots may not even get the second seed in the playoffs now. when they lose next week in Baltimore,that will be 5 losses for the season for them which will be the same amount as the bengals as long as they go on and win the rest of their games the rest of the season.

they have two tough games.one tonight against the steelers on the road and the last game of the year against the ravens at home.If they win their last 3 games though starting tonight,they will also finish with five losses for the season and would get the second seed since they beat the pats earlier this year. I of course will be pulling for the bengals the rest of the season starting tonight.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Hawks were in control from the opening kick

Great Defense seeming over Eli and ball hawking every opportunity


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



uhh try reading the ENTIRE post instead of doing the Huggy thing and just reading PARTS of it when he knows he is wrong. your playing dodgeball like he has been lately  ignoring my fact that all those years they did not have a special quarterback named wilson.

Better bone up on your reading cause you obviously have reading comprehension problems in the FACT that pats never had any rings either till Brady came along. maybe if i repeat that enough you"ll comprehend that fact.

cant wait to have this conversation with you AGAIN in february after they win the superbowl. you think any team in the NFC has a prayer of going into seattle and beating them there this year as long as wilson is healthy? better get off that crack you always some and soon.

oh and who fromm the weak AFC is going to beat them there? the Broncos? the team with no defense and a QB you cant face facts on that chokes in big games like agaisnt my chargers the other night and last year against the ravens at HOME no less? 

the pats? a team that cant put up near as many points without Gronkowski who is out for the rest of the year? the ravens who got torched by the donkeys this year? better get off that crack you always smoke.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

Zander said:


> The SeaPigeons looked like shit today.  They only scored 23 points against the Giants, WTF?  That anemic offensive performance won't win a single playoff game, let along the Superbowl....
> 
> Wilson finished with 206 passing yards, one touchdown, and one interception, and eight scrambles for 50 yards- that's nothing to brag about- it's mediocre.



I haven't fact checked it but I heard today that the Giants haven't been shut out at home in twenty years.  Regardless of your less than impressed whining it is hard to win on the road and nearly impossible to get a shutout.

The Seahawks have averaged 17 plus points on the road this season.  23 is a good number on the road.  

But you sort of have a point.  With all of the opportunities the defense provided the score should have ended something like 45-0.

If the score was 30-7 or 37-14 on the road it would have been considered blowouts.  23-0 is still a blowout.  It is even a better blowout to win by 23 and shutout the other team on thier home field.

Your analysis suggests that because Seattle didn't have one of thier BEST games today that they did not play championship football is stupid.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > The SeaPigeons looked like shit today.  They only scored 23 points against the Giants, WTF?  That anemic offensive performance won't win a single playoff game, let along the Superbowl....
> ...



You'd have a point, if they were playing a team with talent. They beat the NY Giants and Manning threw 5 interceptions.....

Wilson better step the fuck up,  if the Pigeons expect to get anywhere in the playoffs.....23 points is weak, weak , weak....


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Why all the drug references? Sounds like you might have a problem with it. 

History has the Giants with Super Bowl rings, the Patriots have Super Bowl rings. They were earned. Seattle has earned nothing. In February, they might very well have a ring, but until them, they are like the Chargers, they got nothing. If Wilson goes down, they got nothing. If they get upset, they got nothing. What year did the Pats go 18-0 and got nothing. The team with the best record in football has not won it all since 2003. That is why you play the games.

Seattle should be the favorite, they have talent, but it ain't over until it is over. Teams upset teams all the time, that's why they play. Seattle is 12-2, and if they win they go 14-2 and if they lose, they go 12-4 and the world will go on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Zander said:


> The SeaPigeons looked like shit today.  They only scored 23 points against the Giants, WTF?  That anemic offensive performance won't win a single playoff game, let along the Superbowl....
> 
> Wilson finished with 206 passing yards, one touchdown, and one interception, and eight scrambles for 50 yards- that's nothing to brag about- it's mediocre.



Is that the best The Hawk bashers can do? You seem to have missed that post of Huggys from eariler that the Gmen DO have a great defense.

With a chance like this to make a statement about their season,even with no confidence in pick 6 Manning,they werent just going to quit and stop trying. They were going to go all out till the very end.their defense has a lot of pride.

They got a lot of talented players on that defense. oh and playing the Giants in new york and winning there especially in december is NEVER easy. Even when they are having a bad year like this year they are STILL a defense to be reckoned with especially at home.

Now if this game had been in seattle? I would be a little worried that they didnt score as many points as they did but it wasnt played there.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > The SeaPigeons looked like shit today.  They only scored 23 points against the Giants, WTF?  That anemic offensive performance won't win a single playoff game, let along the Superbowl....
> ...



First of all- the New York Giants defense is horrid. They are ranked 21 of 32  for the season. 

Secondly, I am not a "hawk basher".  I just call 'em as I see 'em. They have a good defense and a mediocre offense.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Eli Manning is a pussy.
> 
> Seattle will make him cry.
> 
> I wonder what the O/U for NY throwing ints will be for next weekend?



San Diego is thankful now.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Eli Manning is a pussy.
> 
> Seattle will make him cry.
> 
> I wonder what the O/U for NY throwing ints will be for next weekend?



I'm not really one to say I told you so but I would have to say that forcing a record five picks from Manning made my OP pretty much spot on.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Eli Manning is a pussy.
> ...



Didn't see Manning cry. I also know you are disappointed that they didn't carry Manning of the field in a stretcher, nor did your refs get in a fiery crash and die.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Eli Manning is a pussy.
> ...



5 picks and they still only scored 23 points....Seattle's offense is mediocre at best.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.



How did Kiffin go from the Bucs, who had a dominant D during his tenure, to the worst D in football? 

He should have stayed out when he left the Bucs apparently.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Sucks don't it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.
> ...



I have no idea, but that D is a huge weakness and they have talent. I have no clue what is going on, but it doesn't look like either Dallas or Philadelphia want the NFC East.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



For you, not for me, I for one don't like people dying for a stupid game.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



As usual Popshisgonads is spot on the money in his detecting the weakness of the Seahawks.  

Now I feel bad about the win.

With a weak ass offense like the Seahawks I don't know how we will ever win another game.  

Maybe Schnieder can find a suitable replacement for Russell Wilson in the draft.

We should be looking for better TEs and WRs also because Tate, Baldwin and Miller each let a pass hit em in the hands today and let the rock bounce off.  Maybe if Wilson wasn't so polite and threw a hissy fit on the sidelines like Cammy Newton or RG III does when thier recievers have an off day we would get better results.

I just don't know what ever we should do ????   This 23-0 shutout of the Giants at thier home field was clearly an embarrassment and an ugly stain on Seattle that will NEVER go away. 

Maybe this whole thread should be merged with the "Seattle Sucks" thread.   

Oh well... maybe we won't winn another game this year..  The Cards and Rams probably won't respect the Seahawks at the Clink in the next two weeks.  They are surely laughing at us behind our backs as I type this.

Sadly we will HAVE to play at least one playoff game because we qualified two weeks ago when we crushed the Saints with our crappy mediocre offense...no picks off of Brees.  However did we win THAT one?  Maybe we will face the intrepid 9ers again ... they should be licking thier chops having been behind the whole game against the Hawks nearly the whole game and pulled out a fortunate win in the last two minutes with a FG.  Ya...the 9ers should have all the confidense in the world coming back to the Clink where they lost 29-3...by the likes of Russell Willson and our crappy mediocre offense.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2013)

Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.



You should save your gloating for when the SeaPigeons win an actual championship.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Dumb shit, it wasn't me that said that. Again, proving that Seahawk fans have a low IQ.

Thanks, you keep proving me right and pile on more and more evidence, that you are a dumb shit when it comes to football.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.



I predict the Seahawks will win, I have almost every week this year dumb shit, I never said anything about your boyfriend and his offense. I have said the only way the Hawks are newsworthy until the second week of the playoffs, unless they lose. At least Wilson has a good cocksucker in Huggy. 

Thanks again for proving how you and other Seahawk fans are the fucking dumbest in the NFL, keep piling on the evidence. You really stand out.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.
> ...



Oh God !!!! Save me from this horrible dreaded pile of evidense.!!!!  I seems hopeless...as if the die is cast..  I would like to move on but it is impossible... The pile keeps growing and it has blocked all avenues of escape.  I have abandoned all hope...  But wait...perhaps there exists a ray of light in this dark abyss... 

Maybe I could aspire to be the dumbest fan .... the best of the worst..  Then maybe then the just "so-so" stupid fans would all look down on me also and just all that focused attention would mean something... or have you not heard that there is no such thing as bad publicity.  Maybe a lesser man would fear the criticism and shrink away with a wounded soul....


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 16, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



No best about you, no criticism, just the truth.

You don't want bad publicity, you lost last week and blew a gasket. So, don't fuckin lie!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



ANY publicity is fine.  Actually I had a pretty good week.  Aside from the Hawks getting hosed things went pretty well.  True ...I was pissed off Sunday and Monday but as coach Carroll and the players keep saying..  "every week is a championship opportunity" and I couldn't dwell on the bad officiating more than a couple of days.  There was this week to start getting mentally prepared for.

You just can't stand anyone being passionate about anything.  You also take what you see on the internet way too seriously.  

What you see here and on other message boards are not legal depositions.  Much of what occurs on the internets is exaggerated reactions to events that are out of the control of people that feel passionately about these situations.

Your preoccupation with the nonsense I come up with seems to me to be more twisted than anything I have spouted off on.  At least my passion for the Seahawks is shared by many thousands if not millions of sports fans.  True my language and the carnage I paint with words is more descriptive than most.  There are surely thousands that think these thoughts but fear rejection and criticism if they would ever vent in a like manner.

Me ??? I really DON'T care if I offend twats like yourself.  This board allows crazy.  It allows the words that many would love to spew but do not for fear of annonymous nobodies such as youself and your pointing your finger and shaking it in disgust. 

I'm not even slightly concerned about my venting pro and con about the Seahawks on this tiny little sports forum.

Now...if I started following someone like you around, as you do me, and made your business my business like it was some mission from god, as you do, I might consider putting the barrel of a pistol in my mouth and pulling the trigger.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.



That's just what Tony 'Oh-No' Romo does in December!
I liked Stephen A. Smiths' analysis of Dallas on 'First Take' this morning when he said Jerry Jones is not into winning as he is more into exciting losses.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 16, 2013)

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.
> ...



You should save your comments until Los Angeles has an actual team, if ever.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.
> ...



I won't pretend to know Jerry Jones.  But... from the outside looking in he is a great owner and a horrible GM.  

Jones would be well suited to assembling a fantastic automobile collection.  He has a good eye for individual quality in the players he adds to the Cowboys.  

Were he fails is in assembling A TEAM.  

The Cowboys seem to win when enough of thier superior atheletes match up well against enough skill position players from the opposing team.  Dallas just never seems to be better as a team than the individual parts.  It is hard to explain what they lack but I'll label it the "IT" factor.  If I could distile it down to individual play I would say that the play yesterday where Sherman went high to break up the corner route at the end of the game but instead of just making sure the Giant reciever didn't catch the ball...Sherman somehow perfectly "tipped" the ball as perfectly as you please to Thomas for the int.  Two unselfish team mates doing thier jobs as well as any in the league but working together in that moment to create a special play.  

Dallas players seem to reek of a ME first attitude..  The great teams have a WE first mindset.

Great GMs weave a tapestry of players that work well together.  I doubt Jones has a good grasp of that concept.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 16, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.
> ...



It wasn't all Romo's fault. The defense gave up waaaayyyyyy to many points in the second half to an offense missing its starting QB.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Tell Cowgirlz coach J. Garrett that who already publicly blamed Romo. And then there's Jerry Jones, stuttering to reporters that his team needs to play as good in the 2nd half as well as they do in the 1st half. And then there's Dez Bryant storming off the field to the locker room before the game's over. 
But that's just life in 'Jerry World'.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



try GREAT defense. oh and you missed my point there that just because they have been bad all year long, they are not going to lay down and die and not give their best effort of the season which is what they did.

they have a proud history there.This was a game they could feel real good about themseves going into next year with had they been able to at lest keep it a close game which they did the first quarter. They did their part to help it be a close game but as usual,pick 6 manning made that impossible.

again,if this game i in seattle,they score a lot more points.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

bodecea said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Eli Manning is a pussy.
> ...



Eli was terrified to see the Hawks come out of that tunnel just like Kappy always gets terrified everytime he goes up to play the hawks in seattle.

Eli should hang it up and call it quits.Unlike his older brother,he isnt even trying anymore.Peyton at least is hanging in there trying as hard as he can to make plays for them willing to stand in there and take a hit to make an important completion down the field.He chokes in the big games when the game is on the line but he is still at least hanging in there willing to take a hit. 

Eli? I watched this game yesterday and he was just throwing it up for grabs because it was obvious he was scared of taking a hit.


I'm not really one to say I told you so but I would have to say that forcing a record five picks from Manning made my OP pretty much spot on. 


same here. as well said throughout this whole thred someone whould have to b a fool to pick the Gmen to win yesterday wit Pick 6 manning playing.He did not dissapoint.he did exactly that. as was so easy to predict.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



stands up and gives standing ovation.





yeah throw in thereas well that the  Hawks dont have a prayer of going to the superbowl either because the niners with a qb by the name of kapernick, gets scared to death everytime when he has to come to seattle and play,unable to keep his poise like the QB of Tampa Bay was able to,or they dont stand a chance in the world against the saints who play such great football on the road,they killed us and beat us badly here when they came here,or not a prayer against the panthers either who lost to the bills a few weeks ago.

we will get crushed by all those teams cause the seahawks suck.

You're right,maybe it SHOULD be merged with that thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Popshisgoogoo may get some degree of a co-sign with the Cardinals this coming weekend.  I'm sure that Arizona has no respect for the Hawks either.  That 58-0 thingy last time they were in the Clink probably won't even enter thier minds what with the Seahawks offense being so mediocre and everything.  I can't imagine what the score would have been if Seattle had a decent offense.  100-0 ????  Probably.  Lucky for the Cards the Hawks can't score much.  Arizona could get embarrassed.



:


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

Not gonna dwell on it but it was clear that the officials called this game totally different than in SF.  The N Y crew let the players play and fight for possession of passes.  There were no ticky tacky holding or interference calls and VOILA !!  5 picks against Manning.. and even the NY recievers said after the game that the Seattle DBs just made great plays...simple as that.  Even Wilson threw a rare int because the NY corner and safety mugged our guy and got to the ball after pushing the reciever out of the way.  No complaints.  As far as I'm concerned the Seattle reciever should have faught harder to get to the ball and at least prevent an interception.  Hats off to NY for thier int.

Speaking of ints....  That tip from Sherman to Thomas was a thing of beauty.  The corner route lob just does not get played any better ...by anyone.  Sherman is the best shut down corner in the NFL...bar NONE !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How in the hell did Dallas lose their game they were way up at the half and I think the Packers had only scored 3. I think Kiffin might not have a job.
> ...



I tip my cap off to Jones because he has done EXACTLY what I said I hoped he would do 5 years ago.I been saying for years since then that I hope Jones keeps Romo as his quarterback forever.It doesnt matter how many years he plays at quarterback,the guy panicks in december and always keeps them out of the playoffs.

Thank You Jerry Jones for honering my request and keeping Romo.

He sure as hell is a shitty owner.Keep swallowing your pride Jerry that you screwed up major big time letting Jimmy Johnson go as your general manager ignoring that you miss the playoffs routinely now trying to be the sole general manager yourself with one bungle after another.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 16, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Not gonna dwell on it but it was clear that the officials called this game totally different than in SF.  The N Y crew let the players play and fight for possession of passes.  There were no ticky tacky holding or interference calls and VOILA !!  5 picks against Manning.. and even the NY recievers said after the game that the Seattle DBs just made great plays...simple as that.  Even Wilson threw a rare int because the NY corner and safety mugged our guy and got to the ball after pushing the reciever out of the way.  No complaints.  As far as I'm concerned the Seattle reciever should have faught harder to get to the ball and at least prevent an interception.  Hats off to NY for thier int.
> 
> Speaking of ints....  That tip from Sherman to Thomas was a thing of beauty.  The corner route lob just does not get played any better ...by anyone.  Sherman is the best shut down corner in the NFL...bar NONE !!!



Lol!!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

Did any of you watching the game catch Wilson stiff arming Justin Tuck on one of his runs?







Pretty awesome!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 16, 2013)

No, but KC sure lit it up against the Raiders and NO looked flat against St. Louis.

Dallas blowing such a big lead, loved that.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2013)

It may have happened before but I've never seen a QB toss a defensive end of Tuck's caliber off like that with one hand.  Wilson's got a little beast mode in him too..


----------



## antiquity (Dec 17, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> It wasn't all Romo's fault. The defense gave up waaaayyyyyy to many points in the second half to an offense missing its starting QB.



Does Romo call his own plays? If not, its the offensive coaches fault for not trying to run out the clock out by running the ball and not being stupid and try passes which cost the Cowboys the game.
Even if Dallas couldn't get a first down running the ball at least punting the ball would have given the Packers a longer field perhaps around the 10 yard line instead of midfield.

In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 17, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't all Romo's fault. The defense gave up waaaayyyyyy to many points in the second half to an offense missing its starting QB.
> ...



From what I've read, at least one of the picks happened after Romo decided to pass on a play where he's given the option.  It's a called running play, but he's able to pass instead if he sees something from the defense.

None of which changes the abysmal performance of the Dallas D.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Did any of you watching the game catch Wilson stiff arming Justin Tuck on one of his runs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## Zander (Dec 18, 2013)

New Billboard going up in Seattle....compliments of 49er fans...


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

Wait a minute wasn't the last one won by the 49ers some time in the last century? Oh, yeah...1995.

The only thing wrong with those super bowl trophies is they don't show the rust.

Look at this way, it took San Francisco 36 years to appear in their first Super Bowl and 19 years to get to their last one and it took Seattle 29 years to get to their first and maybe, yes maybe just eight years to appear in their next one.


----------



## Zander (Dec 18, 2013)

Spin it any way you like. I just like the billboard!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2013)

Zander said:


> Spin it any way you like. I just like the billboard!



They will need to post several guards 24/7 to protect it from the graffiti people.

I predict it is totally covered in gang and other graffiti signs within 48 hours.  Something tells me that the Seattle police won't be wasting any overtime trying to protect it.

Enjoy it while you can.  I predict it will make news as the most attacked billboard in history.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Wait a minute wasn't the last one won by the 49ers some time in the last century? Oh, yeah...1995.
> 
> The only thing wrong with those super bowl trophies is they don't show the rust.
> 
> Look at this way, it took San Francisco 36 years to appear in their first Super Bowl and 19 years to get to their last one and it took Seattle 29 years to get to their first and maybe, yes maybe just eight years to appear in their next one.



Since I watched those Super Bowls (well, except for the first one) it doesn't seem quite like ancient history.  It does seem like a while ago...but then again, the Niners just went to the Super Bowl last year.  So not only can they say that they've been to a Super Bowl more recently than the Seahawks, but it only took Seattle 29 years to lose their first Super Bowl, while it took San Francisco 47.  

The Seahawks have been the better team this year.  Who knows what will happen with the Super Bowl, though.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Spin it any way you like. I just like the billboard!
> ...



Seattle fans don't have the balls to attack the billboard. Some of the wimpiest fans in the world.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



There are wimps everywhere...yes even in Seattle.  But your second statement is just plain ignorant.  We have people arrested for fighting every home game...even the cops get arrested for fighting.

But our graffiti people are as creative and danger defying as in any city I have ever been.  There is graffiti in places that just make you shake your head and wonder how the hell they got up there or out there and still paint a fairly respectable "tag".  Getting to a billboard will be no problem for these taggers.  The problem with graffiti has gotten so bad that the city has set aside a few blocks where the taggers can paint thier "signs" without interference.  It's like the City Coucil has decided to train aspiring taggers instead of arrest them.

Nope...THAT billboard will be THE place to tag and get recognition.  The kids(and some adults) will not be able to resist.  Plus the official tagging buildings are just a couple of blocks from the Century Link Stadium.  I am sure that Billboard will be unrecogniseable 
within hours of it's unveiling.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I get it, Seattle  has a bunch of redneck thugs. Every city does, Seattle has and always been a bunch of liberal panty waists that think they are tough. Ooooohhh graffiti is so wild and so artistic. Oh brother!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Sounds like you enjoy graffiti.  I hate it.  I have had to paint over at least 100 "tags" in the last 3 years.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 19, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You need to better comprehend what you read.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I don't understand most of why you post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Zander said:


> New Billboard going up in Seattle....compliments of 49er fans...



Those superbowls were all won though by great quarterbacks who did not panick and get scared when they went into seattle to play the Hawks.

They did not have a meltdown when the game was on the line while trying to come back and win it. they were mr joe cool. how approp.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope they do find a vendor that will take thier money and put up that billboard.  Talk about the ultimate locker room news clipping !! 

As if the Seahawks needed a reason to bring thier A game for every contest in the remainder of the season and playoffs.

Even after the billboard is long gone it won't be forgotten the next season and after that.

This Hawks team is very young..I believe it is the second youngest in the NFL.

The Salary cap shouldn't be a concern for at least two more years after this year.

Unless some other teams get much better real quick it isn't out of the question for the Seattle Seahawks to have a very successful three year run and who knows after that with Russell Wilson at QB and keeping a few other key players after that.

I don't think it is a stretch to suggest that a dynasty has been created up here that will be competitive for the NFC West and probably for the NFC chamionship for several years to come.  

Seattle will get it's chances to win a few Lombardis.  

Several old gaurd teams are on thier way out.  Green Bay..New England... Denver.. all have aging QBs that will leave the AFC open for the next great teams to step up in the near future. 

I believe the NFC is set with SF and Seattle being the strength of the conference for a long time.  It really depends on wether the 9ers can develope Kaepernick into a truely franchise leader under center.  He has been erratic to say the least as much as Wislon has been steady Eddie.  Even with Colins physical tools he hasn't grown in the mental aspects of the game like Wilson has.  At some point the 9ers will have to cut bait or fish with CK and possibly Harbaugh.  If Seattle dominates the NFC West for two years and makes it to the big dance the powers in SF might attempt a house cleaning to overtake the Seahawk's domination.

The Billboard will help Seattle's chances more than hurt.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Arizona Cardinals just might be a bigger challenge to San Francisco for runner up to Seattle which is the dominate force right now in the NFC West.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 19, 2013)

antiquity said:


> I think Arizona Cardinals just might be a bigger challenge to San Francisco for runner up to Seattle which is the dominate force right now in the NFC West.



I doubt it.  San Fran plays Atlanta this week, which is almost surely going to be a 49er win.  The Falcons have been in complete disarray this year.  The Niners lock up a playoff berth if they win, and I think they also finish no worse than second in the division if they win.  They already beat the Cards this year and have a better conference record by 2 games and much better division record.

The only way the Cards can take second in the NFC West is if they win out and the Niners lose to Atlanta.

The Cards can get in the playoffs, however, if they win out and some other teams lose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I hope they do find a vendor that will take thier money and put up that billboard.  Talk about the ultimate locker room news clipping !!
> 
> As if the Seahawks needed a reason to bring thier A game for every contest in the remainder of the season and playoffs.
> 
> ...





Yeah I see Russel  Wilson doing the same thing for the Seahawks that Tom Brady did for the patriots for many years to come. 

the question now  is no longer will the seahawks win the superbowl this year,but will they win it in 2015 and repeat next year is the NEW question now?


----------

